# l290 circuito integrado de potencia reemplazo



## marmoleda (Abr 23, 2010)

Hola amigos de forosdeelectronica, quisiera preguntarles si alguien sabe el reemplazo del integrado L290 (Para controlar los motores paso a paso, que aqui en bs as Argentina no lo puedo conseguir. Este es el circuito 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




donde 
IC1:driver L290  y IC2: PIC16F84
Ojala me puedan ayudar porque estoy trabado ahi...
je saludos


----------

